
My 13 yo son was the leading contributor to Rust this week - shawndumas
https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pulse
======
mjohn
Fantastic! Do you have any tips for getting children into programming? Or did
he pick it up by himself?

~~~
sssilver
I second this question, I assume many of us are interested in the story!

------
johndeng
wow.. is amazing

